# Strange Request



## MI_Dawn (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a strange request... is there anyone here who writes music, or knows someone who does?

DH woke up in the middle of the night the other night, sat down, and wrote the lyrics to a song for William. But he doesn't read or write music.









He asked me to ask out here in the baby-loss community... so I'm asking. Anyone out there have the ability to set his words to music?


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)

I hope you find someone. What a special tribute to you son from his daddy!!


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

I write music, and sing too







There was a song I wrote, performed and sung on Josie's website, but they chaged their media player options. Do you have MSN messenger or Yahoo messenger? If you do, I can stream the mp3 right through to you and you can see what you think









*HUGE hugs* XXX


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JayJay* 
I write music, and sing too







There was a song I wrote, performed and sung on Josie's website, but they chaged their media player options. Do you have MSN messenger or Yahoo messenger? If you do, I can stream the mp3 right through to you and you can see what you think









*HUGE hugs* XXX









: can i please hear it when everything is done? what a wonderful tribute.


----------

